# I don't know what mike baileys post is about



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

as I haven't read it, but I bet it's good. :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

This thread is waste of fucking time :roll:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

It is a joke thread. If you don't like it, save time and don't post in it. :?

Although I can see you're saving a couple of seconds by not typing 'a's any more. :wink:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> I haven't read the post but I'm sure it's a high quality flame in line with many of Mike's others (including the "coaster sticks to the base of my cup" post). It's probably a little bit cheeky, a bit ranty, sad, emotional and a kaleidoscope of rupturing emotional turmoil. He's in line for a flame award I'm sure but don't read it, just award it to the guy.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

GoingTTooFast said:


> Although I can see you're saving a couple of seconds by not typing 'a's any more. :wink:


The nano-second saved by missing the "a" is the difference between life and death


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> > Although I can see you're saving a couple of seconds by not typing 'a's any more. :wink:
> ...


I gree!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Twt :x


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

bstrd rse vgin crp frt


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Tosser (mistke)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> bstrd rse vgin crp frt


Oh come on guys this is bollox :wink:

wnkers


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

rdvrk


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

GoingTTooFast said:


> rdvrk


nt eter


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

ncond :wink:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> The nano-second saved by missing the "a" is the difference between life and death


Don't you mean "the difference between 'deth' and 'death'"? 

Rogue


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Rogue said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > The nano-second saved by missing the "a" is the difference between life and death
> ...


"The nno-second sved by missing the " " is the difference between life nd deth" is wht i ment :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

why don't you all go and clean your cars 8)


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

TTotal said:


> ncond :wink:


Isn't tht some kind of snke?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

ye, ets rts nd cts


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

h.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

TTotal said:


> ye, ets rts nd cts


ncond is Wter Snke. Not mny cts to et. Probbly ets Tods, mybe gots nd wombts which fll in lkes nd tributries.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > ye, ets rts nd cts
> ...


Smrtrse.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

greed :roll:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

ccurcy is importnt.

Ct fns my hve been scred.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> ccurcy is importnt.
> 
> Ct fns my hve been scred.


nd I ws ll this ws n ct in some drm :?:


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

Just wondering, do you guys write first and then take em out our actually try and write it first without the AÂ´s?

Reason being, i was being a bit thick and thought "how clever to be able to do all that without thinking about it" 

shoot me now [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

spain said:


> Just wondering, do you guys write first and then take em out our actually try and write it first without the AÂ´s?
> 
> Reason being, i was being a bit thick and thought "how clever to be able to do all that without thinking about it"
> 
> shoot me now [smiley=rifle.gif]


Hi Spin

I write it first without the " "s :wink:


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

ha ha :lol:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

spain said:


> ha ha :lol:


I'm sorry, but you're going to hve to delete tht post, it should say 'h h'

:wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Tht kid hs to go :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Is this going to turn into another fucking wank '3 word post' threads?


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> Is this going to turn into another fucking wank '3 word post' threads?


Mybe


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

rshole


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> Is this going to turn into another fucking wank '3 word post' threads?


Wht twt! He cnt be bothered to join in :-*


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > Is this going to turn into another fucking wank '3 word post' threads?
> ...


He doesn't relise how much time he's wsting typing ' 's.

This is the future. I my drop 'w's next! :wink:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

GoingTTooFast said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > TT2BMW said:
> ...


Don't be a nker.


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

CH_Peter said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> > mighTy Tee said:
> ...


I sn't


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

hts hppened gin mkes totl frce . flme room ? my rse :x


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> Is this going to turn into nother fucking nk '3 ord post' threds?


 bsolutely :lol:


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Fuckin' hell....the forum is doomed... :roll: :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

WOW Full sentnce ithout pthetic ords in it


----------

